# Innovative Research for Women with Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Innovative Research for Women with Irritable Bowel Syndrome**Details:*Women with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) have been participating in an innovative research project designed to help them successfully manage their IBS symptoms. This research, conducted by Dr. Susan Gaylord of the Program on Integrative Medicine, Department of Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation at The University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. This research, funded by the National Institutes of Health, will begin its third year in September.Irritable Bowel Syndrome is a common, debilitating disorder that affects more women than men. IBS sufferers experience abdominal pain and bloating along with disturbance in their bowel habits. Women in the research project are randomly assigned to one of two groups. In one group, women share their strategies for coping with their symptoms. In the other group, women learn a stress-reduction technique and how to use it to reduce their symptoms. Both groups provide supportive settings for women dealing with this challenging health problem.Feedback from participants has been positive. Women have been grateful both for what they learned in the classes and their support from other women. For some, their participation was the first time they had felt free to share their feelings about their IBS symptoms. The next set of groups will begin on September 15, 2008. One group of women will meet at the Rex Wellness Center in Raleigh and the other group will meet at the Rex Wellness Center in Cary. Both groups will meet from 6-8 PM for eight Mondays and one half-day on a Saturday. Women receive up to $250 for class attendance and completing research questionnaires.*Ages Eligible for Study:* 18+*Genders Eligible for Study:* Women*Contact:* Becky Coble, Study Coordinator, at the Program on Integrative Medicine by telephone at 919 966-8586 or by email at [email protected] Investigator: Dr. Susan Gaylord of the Program on Integrative Medicine, Department of Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation at The University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill


----------

